# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چه دانشگاهی برای پزشکی خوب است؟

## a.z.s

اصلا ملاک انتخاب ما برای یک دانشگاه در رشته پزشکی چی باشه؟
تعداد هیئت علمی.تعداد بیمارستان تحت پوشش. سابقه. و.....

----------


## last shot

استاد استاد و استاد.اما این ها رو فقط کسانی میدونند که خودشون یا فامیلاشون در اون دانشگاه درس خونده باشند.مثلا پزشکی فسا اساتید خوبی نداره اینرو من خوب میدونم  :Y (502): بیچاره دانشجوهاش که خون دل خوردند واسه قبولی در پزشکی .البته جاهای دیگه هم این طوری هستند اما من اطلاع دقیق ندارم.

----------


## Amin 95

مهم ترین چیزو نگفتید

تعداد بیماری که زیر دستتون میاد
الان اکثرهم بهشتی وتهرانو انتخاب میکنند که بعدا پزشو بدن ولی فکر یه  جاشو نکردن


این که بیمار تو اون دو دانشگاه کمتر زیر دستشون میاد(تو پ خ به یه نفر اینجا من اشتباه فقط شهید بهشتی(ملی سابق) رو گفتم) تهرانم اضافه میکنم
چون غالب بیمارا زیر دست رزیدنتاست و به انترن ها(کارورزان بالینی ) کم میرسه
یه جورایی بعضی اوقات فقط وامیستی نگاه میکنی
اینا رو از خودم نمیگم تو یکی از سایتای پزشکی خوندم اسمش یادم نیست والبته از یکی از دوستام پرسیدم
یا میشه به حرف معاون آموزشی شهید بهشتی هم استناد کرد که گفته بود دانشجویان برای تخصص به این دانشگاه بیان نه برای عمومی
به همین سادگی

اشکال اصلی نوشتم اینه که منبع دم دست ندارم ولی واقعیت محضه

----------


## a.z.s

> مهم ترین چیزو نگفتید
> 
> تعداد بیماری که زیر دستتون میاد
> الان اکثرهم بهشتی وتهرانو انتخاب میکنند که بعدا پزشو بدن ولی فکر یه  جاشو نکردن
> 
> 
> این که بیمار تو اون دو دانشگاه کمتر زیر دستشون میاد(تو پ خ به یه نفر اینجا من اشتباه فقط شهید بهشتی(ملی سابق) رو گفتم) تهرانم اضافه میکنم
> چون غالب بیمارا زیر دست رزیدنتاست و به انترن ها(کارورزان بالینی ) کم میرسه
> یه جورایی بعضی اوقات فقط وامیستی نگاه میکنی
> ...


پس یعنی من تبریز رو بالاتر از تهران بزنم؟

----------


## alireza1995

> پس یعنی من تبریز رو بالاتر از تهران بزنم؟


من بعد دو ترم نظرم اینه ک کیفیت استادا مهمتر از مریض گیر آوردن تو دوره ی اینترنیه

----------


## hazrat

اگه میشه فرق اصفهان و شیراز و اهوازو تو دوره 7 ساله بگید 
من خودم اهوازیم
کدوم بهتره واسه من ؟

----------


## alireza1995

> اگه میشه فرق اصفهان و شیراز و اهوازو تو دوره 7 ساله بگید 
> من خودم اهوازیم
> کدوم بهتره واسه من ؟


اونش ب خودت بستگی داره ک ببینی کدوم برات بهتره چون دوری از خانواده برای بعضیا خیلی مهمه برای بعضیا ن اما از نظر شیوه ی تدریس شیراز و فک کنم اهواز نوین و اصفهان شیوه ی قدیمی هست توی پزشکی

----------


## moho

> مهم ترین چیزو نگفتید
> 
> تعداد بیماری که زیر دستتون میاد
> الان اکثرهم بهشتی وتهرانو انتخاب میکنند که بعدا پزشو بدن ولی فکر یه  جاشو نکردن
> 
> 
> این که بیمار تو اون دو دانشگاه کمتر زیر دستشون میاد(تو پ خ به یه نفر اینجا من اشتباه فقط شهید بهشتی(ملی سابق) رو گفتم) تهرانم اضافه میکنم
> چون غالب بیمارا زیر دست رزیدنتاست و به انترن ها(کارورزان بالینی ) کم میرسه
> یه جورایی بعضی اوقات فقط وامیستی نگاه میکنی
> ...


نه داداش گلم از این خبر ها نیست .... مگه رزیدنت ها به تنهایی می تونند 20 میلیون انسان رو ساپورت کنند ؟؟؟ حتما تعداد بیمار هایی که از زیر دست انترن های این دو دانشگاه رد میشن در مقایسه با سایر دانشگاه ها بیشتره ...

موفق و موید باشید ...

در پناه حق ...

----------


## khaan

کوچکترین اهمیتی نداره پزشکی عمومی از کجا بگیرین. نه منابع امتحانی آزمون تخصص در دانشگاه تدریس میشن نه دانشگاه تاثیر داره که شما شغل گیر بیارین.

----------


## a.z.s

> کوچکترین اهمیتی نداره پزشکی عمومی از کجا بگیرین. نه منابع امتحانی آزمون تخصص در دانشگاه تدریس میشن نه دانشگاه تاثیر داره که شما شغل گیر بیارین.


یعنی چی که منابع تخصص در دانشگاه تدریس نمیشه؟

----------


## moho

> کوچکترین اهمیتی نداره پزشکی عمومی از کجا بگیرین. نه منابع امتحانی آزمون تخصص در دانشگاه تدریس میشن نه دانشگاه تاثیر داره که شما شغل گیر بیارین.


بله در مورد عمومی تا حد زیادی درست می فرمایید  اما دانشگاه روی قبولی در تخصص بسیار تاثیر گذاره ...

----------


## a.z.s

> بله در مورد عمومی تا حد زیادی درست می فرمایید  اما دانشگاه روی قبولی در تخصص بسیار تاثیر گذاره ...


شما جای من بین رشت و ارومیه و زنجان و همدان و ساری و قزوین چه جوری مرتب میکنی؟

----------


## moho

> شما جای من بین رشت و ارومیه و زنجان و همدان و ساری و قزوین چه جوری مرتب میکنی؟


این به خودتون بستگی داره ؛ این مورد رو به ترتیب اولویت مرتب کنید ؛

فاصله از محل سکونت - رتبه ی دانشگاه - رفتار مردم شهری که دانشگاه توی اون قرار داره - آب و هوا و هر چیز دیگه ای به ذهنتون می رسه رو هم خودتون وارد این اولویت بندی کنید   ...

----------


## M a s o u d

*بچه ها ببخشید اینجا سوالم رو میپرسم. تاپیکش رو پیدا نکردم
فرق بین نیم سال اول و دوم چیه؟؟؟*

----------


## moho

> *بچه ها ببخشید اینجا سوالم رو میپرسم. تاپیکش رو پیدا نکردم
> فرق بین نیم سال اول و دوم چیه؟؟؟*


نیم سال اول و دوم یک دانشگاه  تنها تفاوت عمده شون اینه که دانشجوی نیم سال دوم با حدود یک ترم تاخیر سر کلاس ها حاضر می شن (  یعنی از بهمن ماه ) ...

----------


## M a s o u d

> نیم سال اول و دوم یک دانشگاه  تنها تفاوت عمده شون اینه که دانشجوی نیم سال دوم با حدود یک ترم تاخیر سر کلاس ها حاضر می شن (  یعنی از بهمن ماه ) ...


مرسی داداش.
ولی تفاوت های دیگش رو میخوام بدونم.
اینکه میگن یک سال برای گرفتن تخصص عقب میوفتی و از این جور چیزا...

----------


## maryam.23

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی  درمانی تهران  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## moho

> مرسی داداش.
> ولی تفاوت های دیگش رو میخوام بدونم.
> اینکه میگن یک سال برای گرفتن تخصص عقب میوفتی و از این جور چیزا...


داداش گلم متاسفانه در این مورد من اطلاع کافی ندارم اما تایپیکی در این مورد وجود داره که up کردمش .... سوالتون رو اون جا بگذارید تا اگه شخصی قادر به پاسخگویی هست ، پاسخ بده ....

----------


## maryam.23

> کوچکترین اهمیتی نداره پزشکی عمومی از کجا بگیرین. نه منابع امتحانی آزمون تخصص در دانشگاه تدریس میشن نه دانشگاه تاثیر داره که شما شغل گیر بیارین.


چطور تدریس نمیشن !! خیلی تاثیر داره اتفاقا دانشگات

----------


## setarehshab

به نظر من ک تاثیری دز دوره تخصص نداره
حداقل تو اشنایان خودم ک اصلا پزشکیشون رو تهران نخوندن شهر دیگه ای بودن
تخصص رو تهران قبول شدن بعد طرحشون
حالا یکی تهران یکی ایران یکی بهشتی ...

----------


## design46

علوم پزشکی اصفهان

----------


## a.z.s

> من بعد دو ترم نظرم اینه ک کیفیت استادا مهمتر از مریض گیر آوردن تو دوره ی اینترنیه



شما کجا میخونی؟

----------


## رحيمي

> سلام من دانشجوی پزشکی پردیس خودگردان  میباشم ، داوطلبان توجه داشته باشن که عموما فکر میکنند که شهریه پزشکی پردیس ۲۵ میلیون هست ولی این فقط شهریه سالیانه میباشد و شما علاوه بر آن باید شهریه آموزشی ترمی واحدی در نیمسال های تحصیلی نیز پرداخت کنید کاش میشد تصویر پرداخت های شهریه ام را برایتان میزاشتم.....
> شهریه ترمی واحدی در نیم سال های تحصیلی به این صورت اس که برای هر واحد نظری ۴۰۰۰۰۰ تومان وبرای هر واحد عملی ۷۵۰۰۰۰ تومان باید بپردازید و با احتساب این که هر سال پزشکی ۴۰ واحد دارد باید حدود ۲۲ میلیون جداگانه در وقت انتخاب واحد بپردازید این هزسنه ها کف شهریه بود ومعمولا دانشگاه ۴ الی ۵ تومن هم اضافه میگیرد که با این احتساب ۲۵+۲۲+۵=۵۵میلیون تومان برای یک سال ، تازه این بدون احتساب خرج خوابگاه و غذا و رفت و آمد و ........میباشد.
> خودتان با سرچ  شهریه های پردیس خودگردان پزشکی در سال ۹۵ در اینترنت میتوانید جدول این شهریه ها را ببینید. 
> ببینید دانشگاه پردیس مثل پیام نوردر دونوبت پول میگیره یک بار در هنگام ثبتنام۲۵ وبار دیگر در وقت انتخاب واحد۲۲تومان.
> حواستان باشد اگر این دانشگاه را انتخاب رشته کنید و قبول شید و نروید باسد ۵۰ میلیون تومان ضرر زیان به دانشگاه بدید تاسال دیگر بتوانید در کنکور شرکت کنید.
> یکی از همکلاسی هایم برای این که شهریه دانشگاه را پرداخت کند پدرش مجبور شد خانه شان را بفروشند و مستجر بشوند .
> من هم اگر اول کار میدانستم که این دانشگاه اینقدر بچاب بچاب هست روزانه دارو یا علوم آزمایشگاه یا ...میرفتم


سلام 
ببخشيد ، من شنيدم موقع ثبت نام سفته می گيرند ، پس اگه قبول بشيد و ثبت نام نكنيد چرا و چگونه می تونند پول بگيرند؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

من از اطرافیانم شنیدم اصلا مهم نیست و به چشم دیدم ازز نزدیکان که طرف با دانشگاه تحصیل تو دانشگاه شهرستان اونم ازاد بسیار موفق تر بوده از کسی که شهید بهشتی خونده ولی خوب قطعا جو خیلی فرق داره همون جو خیلی تاثیر کذاره خوب به مراتب کنار رتبه یک بشینی با کنار رتبه هزار بشینی خیلی فرق داره  دانشگاه ازاد تهران به مراتب از شهرستانا بهتره بیمارستانایه بیشتری داره ولی جو دانشجو های ازاد بخاطر وجود یه قشر نسبتا پولدار تو اون دانشگاه میتونه باسه بعضیا خوب نباشه هرچند که همونجا هم خرخون وجود داره ولی خوب ولخرجیاشونم جوریه که میتونه یکم فاصله بندازه باسه فرد بین بقیه دانشجو ها

----------


## Available

آقا امسال پردیس دارن دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتی ؟ پزشکی منظورمه 
الان تهران فقط داروسازی زده 
بهشتی ام نداره

----------

